# WMA Ice Conditions



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anybody have a report on ice conditions for any of the WMA's?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if the water isn't moving it will be froze.
I hunted Monday and Tuesday. On Tuesday I had to keep walking around the decoys every 30 mins to keep the water open.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Brbr is a goner. Froze solid except for a few open spots here or there. After tonight I'm sure it will be locked 100%.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

where do you go after ducks once everything freezes up? Sorry if its a dumb question but this ismy first year hunting ducks here, and Im from the south


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Go South


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking at the forecast, I'll bet everything is done by Friday. With low water flows, even areas that have provided opportunities in past years may not be open this year. It may be chukar time, if you can find any.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> Looking at the forecast, I'll bet everything is done by Friday. With low water flows, even areas that have provided opportunities in past years may not be open this year. It may be chukar time, if you can find any.


You could always trade in that canoe for a sled with a fan on it...? And hunt right up until the last day


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm just hoping when everything freezes it doesn't stick around for 2 months like it did last year. It really screwed things up big time. The late season is shaping up to be a good one if we can keep some open water.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dixieboy said:


> where do you go after ducks once everything freezes up? Sorry if its a dumb question but this ismy first year hunting ducks here, and Im from the south


Great question! Find open water and you will find ducks. It can be a big open area, or it can be a very small pothole. It amazes me how those ducks find the smallest amount of water. I found a ditch last year that is literally 18" wide and doesn't freeze. The Mallards won't stay out of that thing, it's sick.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

horn hunter said:


> You could always trade in that canoe for a sled with a fan on it...? And hunt right up until the last day


I usually hunt up till the last day. That canoe likes ice if there's not too much snow.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I hit the turpin and unit 2 at Farmington on Tuesday I didn't see any ice at all on the turpin I went almost all the way to the end and all the way across unit 2. I didn't even see ice on the edges.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

The BRBR is locking up tight! I seen a mud motor up on the ice last night trying to get back to the boat ramp.


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

Ogden Bay nearly completely froze as of yesterday. Just a few patches here and there.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

well hopefully i can find me a good spot off the beaten trail to set up this weekend.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Farmington Bay all units have thick ice. You are not getting a boat out there. Okay an airboat.:mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like ice fishing will start earlier this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Farmington Bay all units have thick ice. You are not getting a boat out there. Okay an airboat.:mrgreen:


Thanks, thats the report I was waiting for.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Any news on ice at Utah Lake?


----------



## fowlslayer (Dec 8, 2013)

*utah lake ice*

lots of ice at Utah lake and even the small areas you find open water are depleted of birds.


----------

